
Our Roulette: ETH smart contract project - kebabista
https://www.our-roulette.com/
======
kebabista
Our Roulette is a decentralized game of French Roulette. It will be running on
the Ethereum Blockchain as a Smart Contract and it is going to be provably
fair and completely crowdfunded.

Everyone will be able to purchase shares and receive dividends from the House
profits. In addition to profits from the game, a 10% trading fee is charged
from each purchase/sale of shares and distributed between the (remaining)
shareholders.

Price per share will be changing according to the number of shares currently
in circulation - each time a share is bought, price will increase by 0.25%
(-0.25% when the share is sold). This will allow you to buy shares earlier
when the price is low and sell them later at a higher price.

Project launching in 9 hours - check it out: [https://www.our-
roulette.com/](https://www.our-roulette.com/)

